# Need wiring diagram



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

Call me cheep (or just flat broke) But i would like to make my own DVI to Component addapter... But I am not sure what wires to use. Does any one know how to do this??


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That looks like a 24 pin DVI-I, pin assignment can be found here:

http://pinouts.ru/Video/dvi_pinout.shtml


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can find them on ebay for $7.00 with free shipping. I’ll be surprised if you can buy all the needed materials and make your own for less than that.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Call me unknowing, but how do you go from digital to analog with just a cable? Or does DVI also output the analog? HDMI does not, right?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There is DVI-D which is true digital video, DVI-A which is high resolution analog, and DVI-I which will do both, either didital to digital or analog to analog.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm again going to have to stress Monoprice for this type of thing. Item 3868 would get you a 2 foot adapter with shipping included for under $6. They have great quality and sell stuff like this far cheaper than I've found anywhere else (except maybe eBay, though that can obviously be a hit or miss ordeal).


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

I appreciate the advice.... I agree that Monoprice is a great place to get cables on the cheep. But at the moment I don't have a spare penny (after food, gas, rent and diapers). BUT I do have a boatload of cables and connecters. 

Any-For-who That is where I stand


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

hjones4841 said:


> Call me unknowing, but how do you go from digital to analog with just a cable? Or does DVI also output the analog? HDMI does not, right?


That was my immediate reaction, but if you click the link Mike provided you’ll find this info:


_Basic features of DVI interface are:
* Lossless (digital) transmission of video signal
* Display hardware independence
* Plug and play capabilities (EDID and DDC2B)
* *Digital and analog support in a single connector*_


Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

yes that level of soldering is boderline nightmare...:coocoo:


----------

